# 10 gallon tank mates?



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I currently have one betta in a 5 gallon tank. I am wanting to set up a shrimp tank and plan to use a 5 gallon but I recently found out I cant buy the kit I had previously bought. I was thinking this may be a nice opprotunity to upgrade my betta to a 10 gallon tank. 

If I do upgrade him to a 10 gallon tank I was thinking of getting 5 neon tetras for tank mates (To mimic my other tank). According to AqAdvisor that would put me at 62% capacity. Is there anythign else I could put in with them? What do you recommend? Preferably actual fish and not snails.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe, loaches or cories


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I was actually considering corys. They need to be in groups of 4 right?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

ya usually


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

neon tetras,danios,platies,shrimp,snails,cories, and non-colorful guppies


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Hello I'm Mr.Nerite and I would like to apply.


Other good choices are shrimp, PYGMY corycats, and neons


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> neon tetras,danios,platies,shrimp,snails,cories, and non-colorful guppies


Danios are very active fish and need at least a 20 gallon.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Otocinclus would be good. They're great for the algae and they're pretty fun to watch!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Some ADF's are good too--about 2, but you'd have to take out your male and rearrange things then put the frogs in first so there are no territorial issues.


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Some ADF's are good too--about 2, but you'd have to take out your male and rearrange things then put the frogs in first so there are no territorial issues.


I am not sure if Alfie would tolerate ADFs He never minded the ghost shrimp I had with him until they swimmed to the top of the tank where he spends most of his time and then he killed them all. I am afriad he would end up chaising teh ADFs and not let them get any air :-S


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

How many ottos to a group? Would the be okay with the Betta and 5 neons?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

glo-fish danios are good.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> glo-fish danios are good.


There is no difference. They are also exteremely active and thus are not suitable for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Psylk87 said:


> How many ottos to a group? Would the be okay with the Betta and 5 neons?


You need at least 3 otos for a group. Otos also need a bigger tank, they can get quite large.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I see.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd say about 3 Otos to a group. And they only get to be 2 inches max, they don't get big at all. Perfect little algae eaters for a 10g!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

They are lively and need lots of space.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Also, how aggressive is your Betta? I had mine with 5 glo-light tetras and he killed and ate them all... I've heard some Neon horror stories too.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

1+ fishy314

A tank with those size fish you have now is at its max, you need to get a 20g to add more fish


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not adding anymore fish, this is my max and I'm fine with it as is. I'm just saying that you can comfortably house the 3 Otos in a 10g- mine are just fine.


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

fishy314 said:


> They are lively and need lots of space.


You suggested Pygmy corys. How many do you think would work? And are dwarf corys small enough too( I like their look a bit better)? 

Do you think the betta, 5, neons, and a few corys would be okay? According to AqAdvisor the Betta and 5 neons would only have the tank at 62% capacity. (I am religious about water changes if that matters and it will have lots of plants.)



Elsewhere said:


> Also, how aggressive is your Betta? I had mine with 5 glo-light tetras and he killed and ate them all... I've heard some Neon horror stories too.


He isn't too aggressive I dont think. He doesn't flare often even at hsi reflection and he never minded the ghost shrimp untill they started going in his little Betta Log and then he kinda decided they needed to go. I have had him with Neons temporarily in the past and he would chase them just a tiny bit but never do much else. He has a lot of finnage so he couldnt really catch them. If anything were to go wrong tho I do have a quarintine tank he could go in until I got everything else fixed. 



Also thank you all for the help and opiniosn I really appreciate it.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think dwarf and pygmy are the same. I may be wrong though. 

AqAdvisor is sometimes the best tool in the business, other times it's utter junk. This time, I think it's right. Don't rely on it every single time though. And yes, adding a few cories would be fine.


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great! And I need at least 4 right? And prolly shouldnt go over that?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

4 is good. No more. If anybody wants to correct any of my posts in this thread, now is the time to do so.


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for the help, fishy314! I really appreciate it. 

I wont be getting them for about a week so people should have time to voice their thoughts


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

You're welcome  Anytime


----------

